# Which directional wifi signal-boosting receiver aerial?



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm looking to try to get hold of some sort of external ( external to my laptop) wfi aerial that'll substantially increase the range over which I can pick up wifi signals when on tour in the MH.

I've got a small table-top directional external aerial that attaches to the laptop via USB cable; but now I'm looking for something quite a bit more meaty.

It needs to be directional, powered either via USB lead to the laptop or via the 12 volt MH system (we are almost never on sites, and don't use mains EHU).

It could sit inside the MH, or even be mounted on a pole or similar outside/on the roof of the vehicle.

Prepared to pay quite a few quid, maybe up to 100, for something that really substantially boosts wifi reception strength.



Any recommendations from anyone on examples of such kit they've bought and are using please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Motorhomewifi iBoost system but you will need to up your budget.

Works off the 12v supply and provides a local hotspot for use by multiple devices at the same time, or even friends and acquaintances if you have such things.

JohnW


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Edup EP-8523

Works a treat for us, comes with about 14ft of cable and USB plug.










In quite a few places it enabled us to get a good signal where the laptop could barely find anything.

Pole we made up ourselves.

£40 on ebay plus cost of pole etc.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The iBoost seems to be the Daddy of directional antennas from Motorhomewifi. http://www.motorhomewifi.com/catalog/iboost-wifi-system/ can also be used as a router so can serve tablets, phones etc.

I have the standard USB directional antenna from them but I dont think they do them anymore. Think it was about £50. You should maybe have a chat with Addie from Motorhomewifi who is the man to speak to really.


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

Ubiquiti Nanostation Loco M2. It will cost about £40 to buy. It is what is used by the system mentioned above. It is power over ethernet. You can use a bear extender and a bit of software using Windows. Set-up settings for nano on my blog. WWW.EAMLESSTRAVELS.COM

You can also use a HuaWei E5372. This gives you Wifi and Cellular Connection. This is about £75 on Amazon. You will then need to add an aerial to the cost, say £30. PM me if you want any help.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I too am interested in one these.
Just had a look at motorhomewifi's site and I'm slightly confused about something (nothing new there then).
In their pros and cons panel they say that the 'con' of the Omni-directional Antenna is that, because it's 'broadcasting' in 360 degrees, the signal doesn't reach as far.
Surely the antenna is receiving and not broadcasting? doesn't the broadcast bit come from the little box on the end of the wire inside the van? (wirelessly to your device).

Cheers confused.com


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

chilly said:


> I too am interested in one these.
> Just had a look at motorhomewifi's site and I'm slightly confused about something (nothing new there then).
> In their pros and cons panel they say that the 'con' of the Omni-directional Antenna is that, because it's 'broadcasting' in 360 degrees, the signal doesn't reach as far.
> Surely the antenna is receiving and not broadcasting? doesn't the broadcast bit come from the little box on the end of the wire inside the van? (wirelessly to your device).
> ...


Both.

Inside your van the router is both transmitting Wi-Fi data to your devices AND receiving data from them.

At the antenna data is still being received from the external Wi-Fi hotspot AND data is transmitted to it. How else would you be able to REQUEST a particular web page or file to be SENT to you?

Wi-Fi, like most comms, is a two-way thing :wink2:


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

chilly said:


> I too am interested in one these.
> Just had a look at motorhomewifi's site and I'm slightly confused about something (nothing new there then).
> In their pros and cons panel they say that the 'con' of the Omni-directional Antenna is that, because it's 'broadcasting' in 360 degrees, the signal doesn't reach as far.
> Surely the antenna is receiving and not broadcasting? doesn't the broadcast bit come from the little box on the end of the wire inside the van? (wirelessly to your device).
> ...


I would not buy an Omni-directional aerial. A good Directional one like the nanostation gives a great field of vision so either stick it to the left or right hand side of the vehicle. To extend the network, which is what you are doing you are acting as an access point and as the poster says broadcasting and receiving. On the net you can get an 'unlocked' nano which will allow you to pump the amplifier up to 22Db.

Of note, i have been detecting on some campsites recently they are blocking connection by boost systems. So do not spend a great deal of money. Another point to note is WiFi is a technology that is not going anywhere. The world of cellular will take over and quick. Another point is 'free Wifi' or campsite Wifi is usually slow and always not secure.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've no doubt that, as Eamless says, you could buy components cheaper than Motorhome WiFi's iBoost system, but don't forget Addie sells a complete system including multi platform software, supplies very clear instructions and offers an after-sales (and pre-sales) service second to none.

Malcolm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Directional is definitely best but can be more of a fiddle to tune in. I use Inssider software to locate the strongest signal. http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5936-inssider.html

I think the iBoost may have a utility built in for this but not sure.

You end up moving around the van, on the roof, balancing the thing on the dash or on the rear ladder and even on the scooter top box on more than one occasion to get the best signal.

I dont agree that wifi is going nowhere. If anything its increasing in availability and FON is everywhere in France now. Thats how I use it mainly, with FON which means I can often get online from an Aire via someones home FON wifi from sometimes over a mile away if its line of sight.

I think Addie recorded a record distance of 8 miles or something ridiculous, I have managed 4 over water. Typically distances of up to half a mile or so are reasonably reliable. Do not expect to be streaming or watching youtube etc unless your pretty close (few hundred yards max).

I think the mobile comms will take over eventually but its going to be a long way off just yet and unless you have total cross provider connectivity 3g signals (forget 4g) are currently rare and probably always will be in most of the rural areas we like to frequent. Broadband and therefore FON etc are more widely available but even then not always.


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

the more important thing is my point about wifi in general.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Eamless said:


> the more important thing is my point about wifi in general.


Works for me. I seldom go on campsites though but have occasionally used their wifi from outside if its open. Never had an issue on FON, BT Openzone, Tourist Information wifi etc.

Would love to see mobile comms improve and roaming costs done away with but already they have put back the dates on this and it may never happen.

Until there is open 3g or 4g comms across europe where you can use your existing contract and get decent signals everywhere then Ill stick with wifi and an antenna.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

*Another vote for iboost*



emjaiuk said:


> I've no doubt that, as Eamless says, you could buy components cheaper than Motorhome WiFi's iBoost system, but don't forget Addie sells a complete system including multi platform software, supplies very clear instructions and offers an after-sales (and pre-sales) service second to none.
> 
> Malcolm


I totally agree with ejaiuk's comments about Motorhome Wifi's iBoost system and the service they offer. We bought one recently as we are travelling to Italy. We are currently on a site near Luxembourg using the iBoost as the wifi on the site is too weak for us to use (despite being told that we could get wifi anywhere on site). One of the great advantages is the we can each use the wifi on separate devices. We have been on a lot of sites where you can only 'attach' one device to the wifi. Any questions that Himself had about the product were answered very quickly. He was extremely impressed with the customer service and particularly their knowledge and practical application .


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

any one tried the wifi airials that are in ebay 

im on a site at the moment wifi is good down and upload speed but E25 a month

some people have a wifi booster aimed at the club house that has free wifi

i just think a cheap booster may be handy if they work

barry


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

The iboost system is a ubiquiti nanostation loco m2. It takes five minutes to set up the first time and then one minute for new campsites. The nano is the standard used for marine connections and used by nearly every American in their RV. it comes with a web interface to configure it. Link it with a air router and you have a far better solution than iboost for half the cost. This is not difficult stuff to do. But after using wifi and cellular across Europe and Morocco for the last year I will stick by views that a unlocked cellular solution is the way to go. Wifi over Fon are or any campsite is not secure. Campsites are beginning to block connection by aerials. The cellular companies will offer pan-European roaming, it is already happening and will increase rapidly. They are not phone companies anymore but content providers and they will lock you in by content not network. All the investment in the industry is in mobile not wifi. but like everything you have to sit down and work out your requirements of what you want. How much content do I want, do I want multi media?, does need to be secure?, how often do I want to use it? If you want to buy an iboost system then fine, there is nothing wrong with for what it does. I have pointed out what it consists of and if you have a basic knowledge of IT you can buy the same system for half price and do IT yourself. I did and even published how to do it to help other motor homers. If you don't feel confident then buy an iboost. But as someone who works in this industry and knows the road maps of where things are going then I would advise towards cellular and I don't care what one you buy. Saying that the unlocked Huawei offerings seem to be the best if you are travelling extensively across Europe and Morocco. If you are in an area served by 3, go for that. Work out your requirements and then decide.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

I would love to be able to depend on cellular but can't even get a signal in my own house without going to the top of the garden and holding the phone in the air!!! Many of us who live in rural areas and travel in them want something that will work now not next year or the year after!!! will look at what your information but sometimes the attraction is something that you take out of the box and it works with no futtering around :smile2::smile2:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Earmless - just read some of your blog, very interesting, like the stopover/camping chart - thanks for putting that on. We're heading off towards Portugal, and who knows, November or December this year so your Portugal report interesting reading!!!
Oh and the dad dancing is impressive!!!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Like many others, I don't want the running costs of a mobile phone on data link, so Wi-Fi is a better solution, even if we are paying a nominal amount for it.

I can't see those sites offering WiFi now, taking it out again, especially where there is no mobile coverage.

Peter


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

The reason you can't get a signal is because your phone has a rubbish internal aerial. All phones do. I said earlier to buy an external aerial if going down the cellular route. With an external aerial we have always got a 3G signal and that includes some very remote parts of the UK Spain Portugal and The Western Sahara. Without the aerial nothing. For wifi configuration 99% of the fields in the nano are default, you have to alter about 4 fields to get it to work as an access point. Five minutes work.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Eamless said:


> The reason you can't get a signal is because your phone has a rubbish internal aerial. All phones do. I said earlier to buy an external aerial if going down the cellular route. With an external aerial we have always got a 3G signal and that includes some very remote parts of the UK Spain Portugal and The Western Sahara. Without the aerial nothing. For wifi configuration 99% of the fields in the nano are default, you have to alter about 4 fields to get it to work as an access point. Five minutes work.


This is interesting. So really then we need a device that is dual purpose. An antenna that can work both as a wifi antenna and a mobile signal booster. Is that possible? Is such an all in one device available?

Its ok talking about connecting this that and the other and using separate aerials, antennas and routers but what you will quickly discover on here is that most motorhomers (not all but most) just want something that they can plug in and it works. Many have had trouble with just the single USB antennas.

I box that takes a sim but also acts as a wifi router with an antenna in a single package could be very useful especially if it then does mean 3G signals are readily available everywhere (I still have my doubts on that one).


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

the iBoost directional antenna generally works well and is simple to set up and use, but many campsite have p1ss poor wifi routers to start with and don't boost their use by having transmitters around the site. this can still can cause issues on some sites so it's still best to get a spot as close to the wifi source as possible.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Eamless said:


> The reason you can't get a signal is because your phone has a rubbish internal aerial. All phones do. I said earlier to buy an external aerial if going down the cellular route. With an external aerial we have always got a 3G signal and that includes some very remote parts of the UK Spain Portugal and The Western Sahara. Without the aerial nothing. For wifi configuration 99% of the fields in the nano are default, you have to alter about 4 fields to get it to work as an access point. Five minutes work.


No - our village has really poor signal everywhere, cliffs, hills etc all affect it! If we go out to sea a wee way we get a superb signal!! There are loads of areas up here with no cellular signal at all, nothing to do with phones, as there are plenty of areas where broadband is by satellite as is TV.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Nethernut said:


> No - our village has really poor signal everywhere, cliffs, hills etc all affect it! If we go out to sea a wee way we get a superb signal!! There are loads of areas up here with no cellular signal at all, nothing to do with phones, as there are plenty of areas where broadband is by satellite as is TV.


don't think it really matters if you are rural or not - we live in quite a new urban environment but our mobile signal at home is sh1te and often have to walk outside to get better reception. that's with O2 but was the same with Vodafone previously. thank dog for having BT Infinity as having to rely on mobile for internet here would be as bad as watching paint dry.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I made my own up from a now obsolete panel unit. 
Bought some 36mm acrylic pipe off ebay and a spare status aerial roof grommet for £5 at a show.









Take as long as I like to adjust indoors in the warm & dry



























I'm using it right now to post this.

Wifi repeater.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> don't think it really matters if you are rural or not - we live in quite a new urban environment but our mobile signal at home is sh1te and often have to walk outside to get better reception. that's with O2 but was the same with Vodafone previously. thank dog for having BT Infinity as having to rely on mobile for internet here would be as bad as watching paint dry.


I take it you know you can get mobile phone boosters if you have good broadband. Vodafone for example do a Suresignal. I have installed a couple in rural areas where there is broadband but no mobile signal. The signal is obtained via the broadband and Sure signal box. Uses a bit of bandwidth when your on the phone but it basically means if your in range of the sure signal box you get a good mobile signal. Not expensive to buy either

I got the impression Eamless was suggesting that even in an area with apparently no mobile signal or very weak signal a Mobile or sim antenna will bring in a good signal for your mobile as the internal antennas are crap. I would be interested to hear more about this but I also cannot see how it would work if its in a area where no 3g service is broadcast at all for miles around and there simply is nowhere around here for miles and miles you could ever hope to get 3G. 2g is a bonus.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

barryd said:


> I take it you know you can get mobile phone boosters if you have good broadband. Vodafone for example do a Suresignal. I have installed a couple in rural areas where there is broadband but no mobile signal. The signal is obtained via the broadband and Sure signal box. Uses a bit of bandwidth when your on the phone but it basically means if your in range of the sure signal box you get a good mobile signal. Not expensive to buy either
> 
> I got the impression Eamless was suggesting that even in an area with apparently no mobile signal or very weak signal a Mobile or sim antenna will bring in a good signal for your mobile as the internal antennas are crap. I would be interested to hear more about this but I also cannot see how it would work if its in a area where no 3g service is broadcast at all for miles around and there simply is nowhere around here for miles and miles you could ever hope to get 3G. 2g is a bonus.


Barry - I love you! You reminded me that O2 supply a wifi app called TU Go which uses wifi to make a call instead of the mobile signal. Until recently, it was only available to personal account holders and as our mobiles are on a business account, it was of no use to us - but it is now as they have included business users. Yippee - no more **** mobile reception at home as my Infinity can easily mop up the bandwidth for calls.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> *Barry - I love you! * You reminded me that O2 supply a wifi app called TU Go which uses wifi to make a call instead of the mobile signal. Until recently, it was only available to personal account holders and as our mobiles are on a business account, it was of no use to us - but it is now as they have included business users. Yippee - no more **** mobile reception at home as my Infinity can easily mop up the bandwidth for calls.


Steady on Fatty, you will make Tuggers jealous. 

The only thing I have found with these devices on normal broadband is that if you try and send out a huge email or take up bandwidth on the computer while on the mobile at the same time they can wig out a bit (technical computer term) and the call can break up but hardly an issue and with infinity with good upload speeds as well as download you should have no bother.


----------



## Eamless (Feb 27, 2014)

Gosh I love this forum. We have moved on from whats a good cheap aerial to broadband at home  If you are in an area where there is no signal at all then nothing can help. But where the poster says he has to go upstairs and open the windows then an aerial will help.
i said I have not been anywhere yet where I have not go a signal but that doesn't mean there isnt some black spots. Especially in the UK (IMHO is bad compared to most other countries)
You can get an aerial that satisfies cellular and WiFi. I dont have one. I have both a nano and a Mifi. If I had to chose one while travelling around I would go for the cellular MiFi. This is based on my experience in going round Europe for the last 7 months. But everyone has their own opinion and more importantly get the system you want for your needs. if anyone wants any help in setting up a nano I am here to help. To get the best connections where ever you are you may need more than one solution. I do, but I am finding I use the Wifi based access less and less due to some of the reasons I have said: Security, Speed, access by aerial being blocked. But love the debate.
Cheers


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> I made my own up from a now obsolete panel unit.
> Bought some 36mm acrylic pipe off ebay and a spare status aerial roof grommet for £5 at a show.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Techno,
That looks a very neat arrangement. I have the same (faculty x) range extender as you which I normally plug straight into the laptop. I'm now looking to use a tablet and phone etc so was wondering what wifi repeater you are using.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-usb-usbwifirpt-3000.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

barryd said:


> ........and unless you have total cross provider connectivity 3g signals (forget 4g) are currently rare and probably always will be in most of the rural areas we like to frequent. Broadband and therefore FON etc are more widely available but even then not always.


 I beg to differ Barry with the aid of an external ominidirectional 3g aerial we have never failed to pick up pretty well over the whole of Europe, with the exception of the UK and certain Alpine and Pyrenean valleys. 90% of the time it is 3g. the other 10% 2g even that is sufficient for browsing and email.

I am thinking of getting a 4g one this year, patchy coverage, but not bad near the motorway corridors and cities. Much more widespread in Europe than here than here.

Extenders for 3g are considerably cheaper that the best wifi ones.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Must admit Dick I've not looked into phone aerials I was just going on what the standard iPhone picks up or dongle. Any links or recomedations?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.solwise.co.uk/wireless-usb-usbwifirpt-3000.html


 That looks very similar if not identical to the alfa nework R36 that I have used for wifi for 3 years now (but as has been said I now use 3g more frequently).

How do you find the software setup? It took me quite a while to get proficient at it and you have to change profile every time you move unless you have been to that location before. Good bit of kit but you will have to persevere software.

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

deleted post


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

barryd said:


> Must admit Dick I've not looked into phone aerials I was just going on what the standard iPhone picks up or dongle. Any links or recomedations?


I have used one of these that give you a hotspot in the van for up to 5 devices

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNLOCKED-...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aaa0b68f0

not all mifis can connect to an anteena this modle can.

It is connected to something like this on the roof (couldn't find mine which was just 3g and cheaper.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35dbi-4G-...644?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f3683892c

I don't know if you can get one that will just extend your iphone, but at £50 that system has a lot going for it

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> I have used one of these that give you a hotspot in the van for up to 5 devices
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNLOCKED-...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aaa0b68f0
> 
> ...


Cheers Dick. As you say for £50 its a perfect set up. Ive always gone the wifi antenna route (cos its free  ) or used Opera mini browser on the iphone with a Toggle sim but as data prices come down its maybe time to start looking at this additional kit.

My only concern is there still does not seem to be a cheap sim without restrictions for Europe. I had to tether my iphone the other day in the UK as we lost wifi for a bit and I all but used my 500MB allowance in 3 days.

I liked the sound of the Three deal at first but I am not sure your allowed to use it in such a device. What we could do with is a Euro sim with 3-5GB a month for a tenner a month. I would go for that.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I use a 3 data only sim in mine in Europe Barry, no probs £10 for 3gig, £25 for 7gig PAYG credit evapourates after a month. You can use it in 10 EU countries I think now. I have two one in the wife's name as in the small print they say that you vshould limit use overseas to 60 days a time. I just swapped them over. I also have the old euro sim with the 500mg per day allowance but that is more expensive. Many countries a local sim can work out cheaper than 3 even.

Fast connections everywhere, for Utube and streaming BBC radio EXCEPT in France! As soon as you start streaming their roaming partner SFR interupts it every 2 mins.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> I use a 3 data only sim in mine in Europe Barry, no probs £10 for 3gig, £25 for 7gig PAYG credit evapourates after a month. You can use it in 10 EU countries I think now. I have two one in the wife's name as in the small print they say that you vshould limit use overseas to 60 days a time. I just swapped them over. I also have the old euro sim with the 500mg per day allowance but that is more expensive. Many countries a local sim can work out cheaper than 3 even.
> 
> Fast connections everywhere, for Utube and streaming BBC radio EXCEPT in France! As soon as you start streaming their roaming partner SFR interupts it every 2 mins.
> 
> Dick


Ah so you can use the 3 sim in a mifi then. £10 for 3GB is reasonable if its cross countries as well. I was thinking of going to Germany but they are not on the list and from memory wifi and FON is not easy to come by.

I must admit its another reason why I like France. SFR FON is everywhere. Sounds daft but its important for me to be connected. I dont mind paying for a service but dont want the hassle of hunting down sims and messing about.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Any phone shop, and they are everywhere, will give you a data sim over the counter in Germany Barry. I used Voda the rates were comparable to 3 network. You will need you passport.

Dick


----------

